# Just saying hello



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi, I joined the forum a few days ago and wanted to say hello.

I have had an interest in home coffee for years now, with a Bialetti style stove top in the early 90's as well as a terrible cheap and nasty home espresso machine. Realising the error of my ways I got hold of a Gaggia Paros in the early naughties. Essentially being a classic and MDF grinder in the same housing, it served me well for many years. I got fed up of the messy grinding and got hold of an old commercial style grinder by Santos (not sure of the model number, it's in storage at the moment).

After over 10 years the Paros died (well, the solenoid blocked up) before I knew enough to fix it but I was given a Gaggia Baby which has served me well for the last 5 years or so. It has been accompanied by a Sunbeam EM480 grinder, which just about did the job (but wasn't a patch on the Santos).

Right now I have gone almost full circle and am back with the Paros and it's built in MDF. I took the solenoid apart and found a piece of boiler seal. So I took the boiler apart and replaced the seal. Got some nice shots on the first few tests, but a few days later the machine tripped the RCD. I suspect a dodgy element and this is where we are today. A boiler is in the post as I type, and I'm awaiting it's arrival before putting everything back together (again). I'm sure I'll be along asking for some help and tips in the near future. I'm strongly debating a brass shower plate holder, and am less sure about a replacement shower screen, but will wait to see if the new boiler fixes things first.

So, hello ;-)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome









You've had quite a journey! Hope you crack it with the new boiler


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey. Welcome. Good intro and best of luck going forward.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello. Maybe if it's tripping in circumstances such as those it could be that the seal is still not right and moisture is seeping onto the element terminals and shorting. Hope you get it all fixed.


----------

